# Installing Xp Onto Sd From Mac!!



## datechgeek (Jun 26, 2008)

I have been searching for a way to install Xp from a cd to a 8GB sd card. All the methods that i have found are what i want but they have to be done on a windows computer which i do not have access to. Please help. Will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

There is no way you can do it on a Mac, as Windows doesn't support the hardware, hence why you need Bootcamp to install Windows on a Mac.


----------



## datechgeek (Jun 26, 2008)

i dont want to install xp on a mac, i want to install it on a SD flash card so i can boot xp on my eee pc


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

still cannot be done, when it installs it will install drivers for the specific computer its being installed from. It cannot be use on any other computer. 

If you want to install it on another pc, purchase the xp cd or use their copy of xp.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

datechgeek said:


> i dont want to install xp on a mac, i want to install it on a SD flash card so i can boot xp on my eee pc


And the only way you will be able to go about that is with that PC. In order to install Windows on any drive type, you have to be able to run the installer, and the installer will only run on supported hardware, and the Mac is unsupported hardware for installing Windows.


----------



## seasky (Sep 16, 2008)

I am not a Mac User, therefore I haven't the exactly answer.

However, I am working on Installing a XP onto SD of eeePC too. May be I can give you some hints.

There are lot of information on net, I tried a few and fail to got a workable one. Some method will need tools to complete the task. And most of the tools need another PC to execute. May be you can use a VM, and install a XP in VM, make use of the Tools to prepare setup on eeePc. May be it is stupid, but it may work.


----------



## seasky (Sep 16, 2008)

Just success install a XP on SD. But something stupid.

1) Install a XP on eeePC internal HDD/SDD first.
2) get the usboot from www.usboot.org (you will need to register and got some authorize code to use the usboot. They call it challenge code, but i consider it as some kind of authorize code, hints they may charge for fee in future)
3) Run the usboot and get the installed windows copy to SD.

That's all. (The XP installed in eeePC is a customized one, I follow the install xp on usb strick to install it. May be it is not necessary, but I am tired to try another clear install XP) 
3)


----------

